# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Jornada formativa Transición Energética y Sostenibilidad

## Jonasino

> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española, en colaboración con la Asociación de la Prensa de Madrid (APM), ha organizado la VI edición de las jornadas formativas dirigidas a periodistas.
> 
> Jornada formativa
> 
> En esta ocasión destacados ponentes del ámbito empresarial, universitario y científico español han tratado el tema de actualidad Transición Energética y Sostenibilidad.
> 
> Tras la inauguración de la jornada por parte de Victoria Prego de Oliver, presidenta de la APM y Antonio Cornadó, presidente de Foro Nuclear, se ha dado paso a dos ponencias englobadas bajo el título "Retos y oportunidades de la energía nuclear en el horizonte 2030".
> 
> La primera de estas ponencias "Energía y competitividad: una propuesta desde el sector empresarial" la ha pronunciado Iván Albertos, responsable de Energía del Departamento de Asuntos Económicos y Europeos de Confederación Española de Organizaciones Empresariales (CEOE). La segunda, a cargo de Antonio González, director de Estudios y Apoyo Técnico de Foro Nuclear, ha tratado sobre "Continuidad de la operación del parque nuclear nacional. Una visión más allá de nuestras fronteras".
> ...


A ver si algunos aprenden a poner informaciones contrastadas, aunque eso es más ética profesional que conocimiento.

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...sostenibilidad

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Que forma más directa de comprar voluntades, casi no se nota.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Sabes lo que es una vaca en brazos?

----------


## termopar

informaciones contrastadas???? 

el foro nuclear les va a enseñar de eso, de ética y de regalo un rosario para que aprendan a rezar!!!

----------

